# A Different Kind Of Korean Warbird



## MIflyer (Jul 20, 2020)

Tachikawa Ki-95 in Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2020)

Very different


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2020)

Way cool!


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 20, 2020)

Supposed to be in 1951 at Airfield K-1 in South Korea. Reminds me very much of a P-12.

Now just think! If we had wanted to intercept those North Korean PO-2's that were staging those night raids, F-94's were too fast, but mount a couple of machine guns on that Ki-95......


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 20, 2020)

Wow. A USAF ‘bipe in the Korean police action, and it was made in Japan!


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 20, 2020)

Prop looks like a copy of a Curtiss-Reed. A friend of mine had a couple of those and used one cut down on his Waco 10. The other one was the full length and was only known to fit a Curtiss Fledgling. We were both surprised when I sold them for him on ebay and there was something of a mad scramble for them. One guy he knew slightly called him direct and wanted to buy it; so he had me pull it from the auction - and thus he sold it for probably $1500 less than he could have gotten.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2020)

That's actually a KI-9, Type 95

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2020)

Cool!


----------



## ytryp (Jul 25, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> Tachikawa Ki-95 in Korea
> View attachment 589067
> View attachment 589068


Ki-9 ("Spruce") actually...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2020)

actually...read post 7

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 26, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> That's actually a KI-9, Type 95



Sure is. Army Type 95-1 Medium Grade Trainer to be precise. There's a survivor in Indonesia in the military museum in Jakarta. Scroll down for a photo:

Indonesian museums

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2020)

WWII Japanese weapons in the Korean War

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 26, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Sure is. Army Type 95-1 Medium Grade Trainer to be precise. There's a survivor in Indonesia in the military museum in Jakarta. Scroll down for a photo:


It's amazing how many Imperial Japanese types survive in various SE Asian museums.

Great link, thanks!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 26, 2020)

Yup, that museum in particular has a few Japanese rarities. There's some great stuff out there. Despite its proliferation in the Pacific, the Ki-43 hasn't survived in large numbers and so the Jakarta one is definitely rare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 26, 2020)

And to have an A6M AND a KI-43 next to each other is just about as cool as it could possibly get.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 26, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> And to have an A6M AND a KI-43 next to each other is just about as cool as it could possibly get.



Definitely. The Kawaguchiko Motor Museum in Japan goes one better though and has not one, but three Zeroes and a Ki-43, although one of the Zeroes is a skeleton and the Ki-43 is made from bits of different aircraft. This museum is the private collection of racing driver Nobuo Harada, who has restored a few of the Zeroes in museums in Japan. The most interesting aircraft in the museum is the Mitsubishi G4M fuselage. Have to get there one day...

KAWAGUCHIKO MOTOR MUSEUM / KAWAGUCHIKO ZERO FIGHTER MUSEUM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

